# Mit der Matchrute auf Karpfen!



## AllroundMil (18. Juni 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zusammen.
Wie schon im Titel beschrieben, würde ich mich um einige Erfahrungen zum Thema Karpfen mit der Matchrute freuen.
Ich persönlich bin ein grosser Fan der traditionellen Art des Angelns: Pose, Blei & Haken !
Nun zum Eingemachten. An meinem Hausgewässer (recht kleines Vereinsgewässer) bringt mich folgender Sachverhalt zum Nachdenken. Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit dabei, bzw. versuche, den Karpfen mit meiner Matchrute nachzustellen: Ohne Erfolg.
Was mich wohl noch am meisten beschäftigt ist, dass sie bei dem momentan heissem Wetter dauernd an der Oberfläche zu sehen sind. Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, ausgenommen von der Schwimmbrot-Methode (?). Ich fische eine recht simple Montage, 4gr Waggler , 8-12er Haken und lote bis kurz vor Grund aus. Köder sind bei mir Dendrobenas, Mais und die klassischen Maden. Viellleicht ist es auch einfach so: Fische die man sieht, fängt man nicht! 

Naja, wie dem auch sei, falls ihr einen "Fehler" in meinem Vorgehen erkennt oder mich mit dem ein oder anderen Rat versorgen könntet, würde es mich sehr freuen 

LG AllroundMil


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

ich würde ein paar Köder wie schwimmende Hundekuchen verteilen, an mehreren Stellen die ich kurzfristig erreichen kann und wenn  Aktivität zu sehen ist würde ich sie überwerfen und den Köder anbieten- soweit möglich an der freien Leine
Lass die Fische zu dir kommen; sie werden kommen



Auch freie Leine ist eine traditionelle Form des Angelns : )


----------



## AllroundMil (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Hallo Bibbelmann,
danke erstmal für die Antwort, habe deinen Vorschlag vor ein paar Tagen tatsächlich schon versucht, allerdings mit nem Pop-up an der freuen Leine.
Hatte sogar einen Abnehmer, aber hab den Anschlag daneben gesetzt, naja.
Aber eig. ist es mein Ziel einen Karpfen mit der normalen Montage zu überlisten, sorry falls das nicht so klar wurde! 

LG


----------



## hecht99 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Auch wenn viele Karpfen an der Oberfläche zu sehen sind ziehen die auf Futtersuche sich befindenden Karpfen meist am Grund umher.

 Platz und Montage:

 Im kleinen Vereinsgewässer fische ich mit der Matchrute auf 3 - 5 Meter Entfernung (Hegefischen... haben andere Gesetzte) zum Ufer auf Karpfen. Fressende Fische ziehen meist die Uferkante entlang und da kannst du Sie abfangen. Haken Größe 8 bis 12, Vorfach ca. 10 - 20cm auf Grund aufliegen lassen. Als Köder 2 Körner Mais, oder 1 Maiskorn und 3 Maden. Beim flachen Wasser bietet sich bei Wind ein kurzer Waggler an. Je nach Karpfengröße würde ich nicht unter eine 20er monofile gehen. 


 Nun zum Futter:

 Je nach übrigen Weißfischbestand kann es sinnvoll sein, nur mit Dosenmais zu angeln und ganz auf Lockfutter zu verzichten. Wenn der Weißfischbestand es zulässt kannst du mit etwas gröberen Futter mit Mais und Maden als Zusatz die (Satz-)karpfen relativ lange beschäftigen. Nach jedem Fisch auch ein paar Maiskörner füttern. Den Dosenmais kann man je nach Lust und Laune mit etwas Lockstoff (kann auch Backaroma sein) aufpeppen. Aber Vorsicht bei der Dosierung.


----------



## Ukel (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Versuchs doch mal mit Brotflocke an der Matchrute, ein kleines Blei vor den Haken, damit die Flocke langsam absinkt. Es eignet sich frisches Toastbrot oder Brötchen ganz gut. Wird zwar auch andere Abnehmer finden, aber Karpfen stehen darauf.


----------



## racoon (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*



AllroundMil schrieb:


> Aber eig. ist es mein Ziel einen Karpfen mit der normalen Montage zu überlisten, sorry falls das nicht so klar wurde!
> 
> LG



Warum schaffst Du Dir selbst Probleme ? #qWenn die Fische nunmal faul an der Oberfläche rumlümmeln , dann sind sie halt nicht am Fressen am Grund.


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*



racoon schrieb:


> Warum schaffst Du Dir selbst Probleme ? #qWenn die Fische nunmal faul an der Oberfläche rumlümmeln , dann sind sie halt nicht am Fressen am Grund.



So sieht das aus. 

Case


----------



## Eff (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Wie von Ukel bereits geschrieben, kann ich dir die Brotflocke wärmstens empfehlen. Bei der Beköderung gehe ich etwas anders vor: ich drücke ein Haselnuss großes Stück frischen Toast um den Hakenschenkel und lasse die Hakenspitze hervorlugen. Ein paar Krümel bleiben gerne etwas flockiger, um die Lockwirkung zu verbessern.. Hakenfarbe idealerweise passend zur Farbe des Gewässergrundes wählen. 
Fest angedrückt hält das Brot sogar Gewaltwürfen stand. 
Die Flocke auf keinen Fall überdimensionieren, damit habe ich noch nie bessere Fänge verzeichnen können. 
Bitte prüfe vorher, ob das Gewässer in dem du fischst wenig Hindernisse hat. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen ein Wasserschwein jenseits der 85cm an extrem feiner Matchrute zu drillen, und sein Zufluchtsort war natürlich ein saftiges Seerosenfeld. Lieber die Rute und Schnur einen Tick zu schwer gewählt, als Fische zu verangeln oder Schäden am Tackle zu erleiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Zwar ohne Rolle, aber mit Pose etc.. 

Vielleicht kannste da aber was von mit übernehmen:
[youtube1]rXCzkDUoIi4[/youtube1]


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du wie gewohnt mit Waggler angeln ,meiner Meinung ein Fehler deiner Einstellung beim loten lasse den Köder besser 30 - 40 cm mit dem Vorfach auf dem Grund aufliegen ,das kommt dem Fressverhalten der Karpfen entgegen ,ist für Brassen eben so .


----------



## tomsen83 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Mit der Machrute auf Karpfen!*

Ich hatte, auch bei trägen, sich sonnenden Fischen, durchaus gute Erfolge im Mittelwasser. (Nur für Nahdistanzen geeignet) 
 Folgendes Vorgehen: Crystal Waggler 1,5g, unbebleites Vorfach für absolut natürliches Sinkverhalten, Tiefe ca. 30cm über Grund gestellt. Bei jedem Wurf und zwischendurch 4-5 Maden anfüttern, als Hakenköder dient eine einzelne Mader. Die Bisse kommen im Absinken.
 Häufig ist der erste bis dritte Fisch ein Rotauge, der zweite eine Brasse o.ä. und dann kamen die Karpfen. Wichtig sind absolute Ruhe und ständiges Einbringen von Maden.


----------

